# Xtool X100 Pad2 Program 2017 Suzuki Omni All Keys Lost



## FelimStewart (Jun 23, 2021)

Used XTOOL XPAD2 ( X100 PAD2 ) to program AKL on a 2017 Suzuki Omni succeed only need 3 mins!
Blank Key option: ID46 Chip

Main steps:
Step 1: Read security code
Step 2: All Keys Lost
*The procedure:*
Connect XTool X100 PAD2 key programmer to the vehicle Ignition Switch on the table via the main cable
Choose the vehicle and function: *Insuzeki>>india>immobilzer>>by vehicle >>K series >>Type 1>> All Key lost *


* 
 
 
 
 
1.Read security code*
After press the "All keys lost "Press OK and cancel the input security code and Remember ID code numbers *739E E807 6F32 3D84 0A2D* Then go back to Pin calculator, choose "*20 Digt to 4 digt"*


Input the pin code (20 PIN ) then we could get the security code *B509*


* 
2.All Keys Lost*
Then back to* "immobilizer"* to choose* by vehicle >>K series Type 1>> All Key lost* to input the security code: *B509 *

Input the car model year and month ：*2017, 04 *


Kindly note: after performing this function (*ALL keys lost*)all keys will be erased, here we press Yes to continue

Xtool x100 pad2 to program AKL to my 2017 Suzuki Omni success! whether to program the next one? Press YES to continue, NO to finish the work.


----------

